# Fuse Keeps blowing



## TeeNick (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys. This site is awesome!!

I am having a problem with my lights on my trailer. When I hook up the lights they work fine. After the last two times of using them they are blowing a fuse in my car. I am unplugging them when I go into the water, so I have ruled that out. Any idea as to what could be causing this?? What do you recommend??


----------



## redbug (Aug 3, 2010)

did you check to see if any water is getting into the lights if so even unplugging them wont help


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a Jeep that keeps blowing the trailer fuse & found out it was the harness in the Jeep not the trailer.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 3, 2010)

what kind of rig are you driving?

got a short or to much load for the circuit


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 4, 2010)

WHen you hook your lights up they work. But as your driving they blow a fuse? When you tested the lights did you test all the lights? It sounds like you have a grounded out wire somewhere on the brake/turn circuit. I would follow the wires and check them for a nick in the wire. Also i would take the lense covers off the tail lights and check for corrosion.


----------



## rockbass (Aug 8, 2010)

i have a similar issue. i recently purchased a 95 ford explorer to pull the boat. for whatever reason it isn't wired with a tow package. ford put a spot for a ball and chains on the back, but no wiring for the trailer. anyway, i wired in a harness to the tail light wiring in the left tail light assembly. lights on the trailer work perfectly fine until the head lights come on at night (automatic). as soon as the head lights come on the tail light fuse blows and tail lights and dash lights stop working. brake lights still work on the truck and the trailer, but no tail lights on either. it works fine with no problems during the day when the head lights are not on. but the fuse blows every single time the head lights come on (day or night) when the trailer is plugged in.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 10, 2010)

rockbass said:


> i have a similar issue. i recently purchased a 95 ford explorer to pull the boat. for whatever reason it isn't wired with a tow package. ford put a spot for a ball and chains on the back, but no wiring for the trailer. anyway, i wired in a harness to the tail light wiring in the left tail light assembly. lights on the trailer work perfectly fine until the head lights come on at night (automatic). as soon as the head lights come on the tail light fuse blows and tail lights and dash lights stop working. brake lights still work on the truck and the trailer, but no tail lights on either. it works fine with no problems during the day when the head lights are not on. but the fuse blows every single time the head lights come on (day or night) when the trailer is plugged in.



Doesn't a explorer have a yellow turn bulb? I am pretty sure they do and if so, Well theres your problem.


----------



## rockbass (Aug 11, 2010)

i will check on the yellow bulb. but i'm not sure i understand how that creates a problem.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 11, 2010)

Old school brake and turns are two way bulbs, alot of newer trucks have seperate bulbs for stop and turn. SO on a older cars you need a R turn, L turn, ground, and tail. On a seperate turn and brake setup you need a 5 to 4 converter, And it wires in like this. One for ground, brake, tall, R turn, and L turn. You wire it in with all five wires but the end connector is a regular 4 pin. I don't know how it works or what it does but I know it works. You can buy them at most auto stores in the towing area, run from 15-50 bucks depending on brand. I had this problem once befor and asked ford dealer about it and a service tech told me I was drawing to much power when the tail lamps were on blowing the fuse every time.


----------

